# Posted threads not showing up



## darkphoenix2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello,

Joined the forum several months back and have implemented a routine and diet. I've made a couple of attempts to post these up in the Getting Started forum on Saturday, and they still haven't shown up. How long does it take before new threads get approved and posted to the forums?

Cheers!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm interested in this as well. I notice that often a new thread get hooked up to the New Posts Page but occasionally it doesn't, but does appear at the top of the thread section..??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Some threads go to the moderated threads section not sure what the criteria is but if it has certain key words/links/format then it can get flagged


----------



## darkphoenix2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah right. Do the posts get looked over and then passe dinto the intended forum?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

sounds like a cache problem, what browser do you use?


----------



## darkphoenix2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm using Mozilla Firefox 3.5.3. Thing is when I tried posting the threads I got a message saying they would need to be approved by a moderator before they would show up. Is there a backlog of approvals or something?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Are you having that many problems? You've 8 posts, are they all rude?


----------



## darkphoenix2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Are you having that many problems? You've 8 posts, are they all rude?


Well it seems if I just post plain text like this everything is good, but if I then try and copy and paste from routine and diet from my spreadsheet, I get a message along the lines of my post needs to be approved by a moderator before showing up in the forum. Just tried for the third time to post routine and diet and same message again!!!

:cursing:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

probably due to the C&P spreadsheet

Ill have a look at them now


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This system has been disabled today becuase it wasn't working effectively.

L


----------

